# Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?



## Bobinger (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich erst letztes Jahr (also 2012) mit dem Angeln begonnen habe und mit sehr viel Begeisterung diesem Hobby nachgehe, möchte ich mir für die kommende Saison einen schwimmfähigen Untersatz zulegen. 

Zunächst etwas Allgemeines:
Ich bin haupsächlich im Bereich Südbayern unterwegs, es muss kein hochseetaugliches Boot sein, meine Gewässer sind relativ klein (Baggerseen, Stauseen), E-Motor vollkommen ausreichend. Verbrenner nur selten erlaubt, meist sogar nur Rundern möglich.

Für ein GFK-Boot fehlen AHK und Stellplatz. Ich brauche also etwas für "auf" oder "in" das Auto. Das Boot sollte auch Platz für zwei Personen (mein Sohn oder einen Kollegen) bieten.

Nun ein paar Fragen zu denen ich eure Meinungen oder Erfahrungen bräuchte:
Ich dachte an ein Schlauchboot 3,20 oder besser 3,60m mit Holz- oder Aluboden (Bombard?). 
Lässt sich ein Boot in dieser Größe noch gut mit den Paddeln antreiben oder "klebt" dieses wie so oft beschrieben am Wasser? Ich will die Köder allerdings auch nicht kilometerweit schleppen. 
Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, kann ein Boot in der Größe noch alleine auf- und abgebaut werden?
Wie ist denn die Scheuchwirkung eines so großen "Schattens" beim Vertikalfischen? Die Baggersseen sind nicht allzu tief und meist sehr klar. 

Alternativ überlege ich, ob für den Anfang ein Belly-Boat geeignet wäre. Dann könnte ich allerdings auch nur alleine angeln. Die Handhabung ist kein Problem, ich mache mir allerdings Gedanken wie schnell man mit den Flossen paddeln kann. Die Fortbewegung ist ja offensichtlich geräuschlos. Ist ein Belly-Boat z.B. für die Lechstauseen geeignet oder ist man damit überfordert bei leichter Strömung / Wind?
Ist es problematisch die Fische zu landen? (keine Portionsforellen, sondern Hechte und Zander)
Ein Bekannter berichtete, dass sich die Fische von einem Belly-Boat nicht gestört fühlen, sie schwimmen sogar neugierig darauf zu.
Wie lange kann man in der Wathose (Standard Neopren) im Herbst und Winter tatsächlich aushalten? Schließlich sitzt man relativ bewegungslos zumindest mit den Beinen im Wasser. Bei den aktuellen Temparaturen wird es nach 30 Minuten bereits kühl wenn ich bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehe.

Wenn ich für die kommende Saison investiere soll es was für die Zukunft sein. Das Boot wird ein Bombard oder vergleichbar, keinesfalls ein Badeboot. Für das Belly-Boat evtl. ein Fish-Cat4 oder Guideline-Drifter (Redesign 2013?)

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Danke,
Chris


----------



## 63°Nord (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Als weitere Alternative was für "auf`s Auto":                                                                                         http://www.banana-boot.de/Banana-boot-Prospekt.pdf


----------



## Löwenbäcker (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo,

wenn Du ein Schlauchboot in Erwägung ziehst und dieses vor jedem Angeln auf- und abbauen möchtest, dann empfehle ich Dir eines mit Luftboden. Die Schlauchboote mit Alu- oder Holzboden sind nur mit viel Arbeitsaufwand seeklar zu machen. Das macht dann sehr schnell überhaupt keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## derporto (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Auf größeren Seen -ich vermute die Lechstauseen sind größer-, kannst du mit einem Bellyboat auch fischen. Hier solltest du aber wie bei der Benutzung im Meer darauf achten, dass du auflandigen Wind und evtl. auch ein wenig auflandige Strömung hast. In kleinen Seen, Weihern oder Kiesteichen, an denen das gegenüberliegende Ufer ohne große Kraftanstrengung zu erreichen wäre, ist dieser Aspekt vernachlässigbar. Es empfiehlt sich dann außerdem zu 2. zu fischen, jeder in seinem eigenen Belly zwar, aber doch gemeinsam. Wenn du 2 Bellys kaufst, liegst du sogar wenn du gute Qualität kaufst nichtmal bei dem Preis eines qualitativ guten Schlauchbootes. 

Andererseits ist das Fischen von einem Schlauchboot natürlich schon komfortabler, gerade wenn eines mit festem Boden nimmst. Wenn dein Sohn noch klein ist und Aufsicht benötigt bietet sich die Bootsvariante natürlich ebenso fast ausschließlich an.

Ich persönlich werde mir in 2013 wohl ein Schlauchboot zulegen, aus den gleichen Gründen wie du (keine AHK, kein Stellplatz, kein Trailer). Bin auch aus diesem Grunde auf weitere Antworten hier gespannt.

Petri

Dennis


----------



## ulf (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> [...]Die Schlauchboote mit Alu- oder Holzboden sind nur mit viel Arbeitsaufwand seeklar zu machen. Das macht dann sehr schnell überhaupt keinen Spass mehr.



Hallo

Die Böden noch einzusetzen empfinde ich jetzt nicht als die große Spaßbremse. Eher die Saubermacherei. Wenn das Wetter dann nicht so toll ist sollte das Boot zu Hause nochmals ausgepackt und getrocknet werden können. Das sollte man auch im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man sich so ein "platzsparendes" Schlauchi zulegt.



Bobinger schrieb:


> [...]Verbrenner nur selten erlaubt, meist sogar nur Rundern möglich.[...]


In welchem Bayrischen See bekommt man denn einen Verbrenner noch neu genehmigt, wenn man nicht grade Berufsfischer ist ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## vermesser (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Mal ehrlich...wenn ich "richtig" angeln will, nehm ich ein Schlauchboot oder noch besser ein richtiges. Notfalls auch geliehen.
Ich bin selber am Ringen mit mir, ob ich mir ein Belly hole, aber letztlich halten mich mehrere Faktoren davon ab:
1. Der Aufwand beim Aufbau bei einem Belly und einem vernünftigen kleinen Schlauchi unterscheiden sich kaum...ob ich nun ein 2-2,50m Schlauchi aufpumpe oder ein Belly is doch Latte.
2. Auch beim Preis schenkt sich das wenig...gute Bellys sind auch teuer.
3. Der Komfort im Boot ist doch deutlich höher als im Belly...man sitzt trocken, kann seine Kiste deponieren und wenn mal ein Handy runterfällt, is es nicht weg.
4. Ein Schlauchi mit Rudern ist deutlich schneller als ein Belly...man kann mit wesentlich mehr Kraft rudern...ein nicht ganz unwesentlicher Sicherheitsaspekt, wenn der Wind doch mal dreht...

Auch wenn mich die Angelei vom Belly fasziniert...ich werde mir nach einer Probefahrt höchstwahrscheinlich keines holen. Bin zu feige! 
Außerdem habe ich im Bekanntenkreis mehrere Leute, die zu See fahren. KEINER von denen würde mit so einem besserem Schwimmring auf größere Gewässer oder gar die Ostsee fahren!! Das gibt mir doch arg zu denken!!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

moin, wenn schlauchi(für 2personen), dann mindestens 340-400cm-alles andere ist zu klein!

die kollegen, die schlauchis mit alu/holzboden haben und es immer zusammen/auseinander bauen müssen, meckern ständig.
kann man es komplett transportieren, ist es natürlich von vorteil(fester boden).

da ich aber eher bellyboater als bootsangler bin, kann ich dir mehr zum belly sagen.

ich finde es im belly bequemer als in einem kleinen boot(bequemer als n schlauchi-schlauch auf jeden fall)-du hast ne rückenlehne, armlehnen...
stell dir n gemütlichen sessel auf´m wasser vor...

ein belly passt auch aufgeblasen in viele autos, wenn nicht ist man damit in ca 5min einsatzbereit.

man kann ein belly(+ausrüstung) locker alleine ein paar hundert meter weit tragen.

wir haben vom belly schon 90+zander und hechte, mefos und dorsche bis ü80cm vom belly gefangen-kein problem.

auch im winter bei ca 2°C wassertemp. haben wir bis zu 6stunden ausgehalten(aber da ist jeder anders-da werden die füße doch sehr, sehr kalt...)

strömung und wind können natürlich stören, da muss man sich stück für stück rantasten(wir an der küste fahren bei auflandigen winden etwa bis 3bft, bei seitenwind bis 4bft und bei ablandigem wind bis 7bft-da aber nicht sehr weit raus...ist es totenstill fahren wir auch mal über 1km weit raus, aber sehr selten...)

ein belly erzeugt bei den fischen wirklich kein misstrauen, ich bin schon ein paar mal fast über mefos gepaddelt, erst 2m vor mir sind sie abgehauen, dorsche beißen auch bei 3m wasser noch unterm belly.

außerdem kann man sich auch paddel an´s belly basteln, oder sich eins besorgen, dass original schon paddel besitzt-wie das allroundmarin belly.
damit ist man genauso schnell wie mit nem gepaddeltem 3,6m schlauchi!!!

am besten du probierst so´n belly mal aus, wenn es dir gefällt kommst du nie wieder davon los:k

und einen direkteren und intensiveren kontakt zum fisch gibt es nicht(auge in auge mit der kreatur|bigeyes)


----------



## esox1000 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Nabend

Ich habe noch letztes Jahr vom Belly Boot  (Guideline) gefischt
und bin der Überzeugung das es eine der schönsten Varianten des Angels ist, man ist fast im selben Element wie die Fische und jeder Drill wird zum Erlebniss.
Großer Nachteil dabei ist die eingeschränkte Reichweite, das hat mich letzlich bewogen zu einem Angelkajak umzuschwenken, Vorteil bei dieser Angelart ist die wesendlich größere Reichweite, auch das Schleppfischen ist möglich, Nachteil gegenüber dem Belly ist (zumindest bei Modellen ohne Pedalantrieb) das Korrekturen nur mit dem Paddel möglich sind was beim Drill schon sehr hinterlich ist, habe so schon große Fische verloren die mich im Drill gegen die Stege gezogen haben und ich gezwungen war die Rute in den Halter zu legen um zurüchzupaddeln was letzlich durch die fehlende Schnurspannung zum Fischverlusst führte.

Gruß esox


----------



## allegoric (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Beides ist für mich eine total unterschiedliche Angelei. Ich besitze sowohl Bellyboot, als auch Schlauchi mit E-Motor und Handbetrieb ;-). 
Die faszinierendere Angelei ist für mich ganz klar das Belly. Es ist in verwunschenen, verschlafenen Seen für mich das optimale Medium, um Fische noch aus kürzester Distanz von meinen Ködern zu überzeugen und den Drill hautnah mitzuerleben.
Das Belly lege ich aber dann zur Seite, wenn unsere 200ha und größeren Seen in der Umgebung zu befischen sind. Das sind fast ausschließlich Tagebraurestlöcher oder Kiesgruben und die sind einfach nicht sicher mit einem Belly befahrbar bzw. die Suche nach Fisch ist dann zu aufwendig. Am Meer jedoch würde ichs mit Belly versuchen bei geeigneten Windstärken. Aber unsere großen Seen haben einfach zu wenig Fisch, um das mit Belly effektiv zu beangeln. Hat man aber viele Seen bin 100ha oder will diese effektiv beangeln, dann macht das mit Belly am meisten Spaß und man fängt auch deutlich mehr, durch viel weniger Scheuchwirkung. Es fehlt ja auch der Rumpf, der immerwieder Lärm macht, wenn etwas umfällt, man unachtsam ist und Schatten wirft etc.

Ich würde meinen Untersatz den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Ich habe beides sehr preiswert bekommen und würde nur beim Belly das nächste mal auf ein deutlich hochwertigeres Gefährt z.b. Guideline drifter etc. setzen.


----------



## Bobinger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps.

Ein Faltboot sprengt den Kostenrahmen, sonst wäre dies natürlich die ideale Lösung. 
Mein Sohn wird jetzt elf, ein eigenes Belly halte ich noch nicht für sinnvoll.
Den Aufwand zum Auf- und Abbauen von einem Schlauchi mit festem Boden scheue ich nicht, soviel Zeit nehme ich mir dann. Auch fürs Waschen und trocknen wäre ein Garten oder Garage vorhanden, also auch kein Problem.

Für einen spontan-Angeltrip wäre ich allerdings mit einem Belly flexibler. Das dürfte dann auch häufiger zum Einsatz kommen.
Ein Schlauchi dürfte mit Zubehör etwa das dreifache Kosten. Zum Einsatz käme das dann am ehesten wenn wir zu mehreren sind. 
Ob mir die Mehrkosten dafür das Wert wären kann ich noch nicht sagen. 
Momentan bin ich eher bei 70% Belly zu 30% Schlauchi. 
Mal sehen ob das so bleibt.

Ich werde mich in den kommenden Wochen und Monaten mal auf ein paar Messen informieren und sehen ob ich ein günstiges Angebot erhalte.
Die Messen in den kommenden Monaten wären Januar in Augsburg, also quasi vor der Haustüre. In Friedrichshafen werde ich vermutlich auch vorbeischauen. 
Gibt es auf der f.re.e in München interessantes für Angler?
http://www.free-muenchen.de/
Hat diese Messe schon jemand besucht?


Gruß
Chris


----------



## allegoric (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Wenn du aus der Ecke kommst, dann haste wirklich die Qual der Wahl. Ihr habt ja haufenweise kleine Seen, dann paar große Senn, kleine Flüsse, große Ströme...Du kannst dich also frei entfalten.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir beides kaufen, aber langsam nacheinander. Wenn dein Sohn begeisterter Mitangler ist, dann Schlauchi zuerst und wenn er erst noch daran gewöhnt wird, dann Belly zuerst. Ich würde aber nix auslassen wollen, also rein ins Geschäft und kaufen 

Ich habe mir als Schlauchboot auf Empfehlung das Sea Cat bei Ebay "geschossen". Das wird dort ständig rausgeschleudert und ich konnte noch keinen qualitativen Unterschied feststellen. Es war mit 3,30 Länge für 270€ plus Versand ein Schnäppchen und macht, was es soll. Später kannst es ja noch motorisieren und es ist standsicher mit Aluboden und allem, was man braucht.

Die Boote werden eh vom selben Chinesen hergestellt, meistens unterscheiden sich nur die Aufbauten und die Materialstärken. Aber 1000€ würde ich für ein Schlauchi nie ausgeben. Das sind die alle nicht wert.


----------



## Heimdall (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Kauf dir erst ein Belly und spar dann Geld für ein Faltboot!

Zu zweit im Schlauchboot ist echt unangenehm, man muss dauernd auf dem Schlauch sitzen, beide stehend fischen ist nervig und man kommt sich mit der Zeit ins Geheke. Die Auftriebskörpe nehmen einfach zu viel Platz weg!

Ich hab nen Lorsby und ein Belly, im Lorsby mit 3,50m kann man ganz gut zu zweit fischen, kleiner sollte es auf keinen Fall sein! 

Wenn du allein Unterwegs bist, geht nichts über ein Bellyboot, ich kenne kein gemütlicheres fischen als in meinem Drifter. 
Gewässer unter 50ha lassen sich super mit dem Belly befischen, wenn du ein wenig basteln kannst, bekommste auch nen Motor unters Boot.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallöchen, also ich habe beides und bin mehr mit dem BB unterwegs. Geht schneller und am Wasser (Bodensee) ist es immer ein hinkucker.

Beim Schlauchi ( Ray 300  2,70m) habe ich immer mehr aufwand es auf´s Wasser zu bringen.Es dauert halt ne weile e alles fertig ist. Habe ein E Motor dran. Da ist das BB relativ schnell zu Wasser, da ich es aufgeblasen im Auto transportieren kann.

Aber wie vor mir schon geschrieben wurde, mit BB macht es viel mehr Spass und du bist näher am Fisch. 
Und mit Handwerklichen Geschick kannst viel Zubehör dran basteln.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Besitze selbst ein Belly-Boat, mit dem ich oft zum Spinangeln unterwegs bin und hab auch oft die Möglichkeit, mit einem GFK-Boot eines Bekannten unterwegs zu sein. Das Feeling eines Belly-Bootes ist durch nichts zu toppen, jeder Drill ist ein Erlebnis, Transport und Handling - Kinderleicht, durch die Sitzposition im Wasser ist man "Mittendrin statt nur dabei"... gibt nix besseres.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

So hier mal des Ray 300. Ist für einen alleine sehr Praktisch und einfach zu Handhaben was aufbau und Transport betrifft.


----------



## Bobinger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Mittlerweile hab ich mir ein Fish-Cat 4 besorgt, konnte es aber noch nicht ausprobieren. Da es jetzt auch wieder kälter wird ist es nur noch eine Frage von Tagen bis meine Hausgewässer wieder zufrieren. 
Vielleicht komme ich diese Woche mal früher in der Arbeit raus, dann schaffe ich es noch. 

Als Zubehör würde mich ein Echlot interessieren. Damit muss ich mich aber erst noch etwas auseinandersetzen, bevor ich was kaufe. Zur Befestigung hab ich ein paar hilfreiche Vorschläge im Internet gefunden. 

Welches Zubehör ist denn noch sinnvoll dabeizuhaben? 
Normalerweise hab ich den Kescher immer griffbereit, fürs Boot ist der wahrscheinlich eher zu sperrig. Ist ein Fischgreifer sinnvoll? Mit der Handlandung bin ich als Anfänger noch vorsichtig. 
Was macht ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen?

An den Taschen am Boot sind noch ein paar 
Ösen und Schlaufen, da weiß ich auch noch nichts damit anzufangen. 

An Köder werde ich nur eine kleine Auswahl mitnehmen. 
Die sollten in einer kleinen Box in den Taschen Platz finden.
Evtl. sollte eine Zweitrute mit, wenn ich von Vertikal auf Spinfischen wechseln möchte. 
Muss ich aber erst noch ausprobieren. 
Ich befürchte, dass mir noch so einiges an Equipment über Bord geht und den Fluten versinkt.

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps für den ersten Versuch mitgeben?

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## dreampike (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo Chris, 

Erst mal willkommen in der BB-Gemeinde!
Tip 1:
ich war vorgestern mit dem BB auf dem Feringasee unterwegs, und selbst als hartgesottener BB-Fan rate ich Dir dringend: Warte, bis die Luft- und Wassertemperaturen im Frühjahr etwas höher sind als jetzt, dann macht Dir Dein erster Versuch wirklich Spaß. Im Moment ist es dafür definitiv zu kalt, selbst mit X-Schichten und 6mm Neopren und Wärmepads an den Füßen war ich nach ein bis zwei Stunden durchgekühlt. Selbst wenn auf dem Wasser noch kein Eis ist, alles was am BB und an Dir selber nass wird, friert ziemlich schnell beinhart. Ich hatte jedenfalls eine Eisschicht am BB, auf der Schnurablage, an den Ärmeln, an der Jacke...
Tip 2: Anfangs ist es doch ungewohnt und sehr aufregend auf dem BB. Gewöhne Dich erst mal langsam an die Situation und das Fischen, mache Deine Erfahrungen. Wenn Du Dich sicherer fühlst, dann kannst Du auch über den Einsatz von Echolot etc. nachdenken, am Anfang hätte zumindest mich das sehr überfordert.
Ich habe übrigens zwar immer dann einen (kleinen) Kescher dabei, wenn die Bedingungen das Mitführen eines solchen vorschreiben, benutzt habe ich auf dem BB aber noch nie einen. Das liegt v.a. daran, dass ich zu 99% auf Hecht und Zander fische, die ich alle mit der Hand (Kiemendeckelgriff) "lande" . Nach Entfernung des widerhakenlosen Hakens rutschen sie mir sehr oft aus der Hand#c.
Vom BB verloren oder versenkt habe ich auch noch nicht viel, die Schnurablage wirkt in der Regel wie ein Fangnetz für alles, was runterfällt...
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## allegoric (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*



Bobinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> ...



Also man braucht aufm Belly nicht unbedingt ein Echo. ich war jetzt von 20 Belly-Ausflügen nur 2 mal mit Echo unterwegs und hab da auch noch weniger gefangen . Solltest du aber ein Echo wollen, kann ich die das Elite 4 wärmstens empfehlen! Das kostet mit Vergünstigung bei Schlageter ca. 180 € und das lohnt sich. Die Auflösung ist brachial für das Display und die Größe ist optimal fürs Belly. Ich habe mir dazu ne Halterung gebaut und das funzt klasse.

Viel Spaß beim Bellybooten. Gibt nix schöneres.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Falls bei euch eine Kescherpflicht besteht versuche es mit einem Handkescher aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich. So ein nutze ich am Bodensee och obwohl der mehr als notlösung mit ist.


----------



## captain-sparrow (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde hier eine Frage interessieren zum Belly-Boot.
Macht es Sinn so ein sehr kleines Schlauchboot (z.B. eins für Babys, die sind dann vielleicht 1m lang oder noch kleiner, oder sowas in der Art, Großen Schimmreifen Boden einbauen oder ähnliches) als Materialablage mitzunehmen?

Dort ließe sich Kescher, zweite Rute, Köderbox, Kühltasche oder was man sonst noch so braucht gut verstauen und könnte mittels Leine mit dem Belly verbunden werden.

Oder ist das zu Windanfällig, zu hinderlich?

Denke halt daran wenn man den ganzen Tag bei schönem Wetter auf dem Wasser ist, dann kommt Hunger, Durst und ggf. gefangener Fisch usw. doch zu einem ggf. ganz schönem Berg zusammen.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## dreampike (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Na ja, 
dann schleifst du halt immer so ein Teil mit. Beim Einholen und wenn Du einen Fisch dran hast wird es Dir ständig im Weg sein. Lieber die vorhandenen Taschen nutzen und ggf. eine Packtasche dran nähen. Für die Fische hat sich ein Fischgalgen bewährt. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## donak (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde hier eine Frage interessieren zum Belly-Boot.
> Macht es Sinn so ein sehr kleines Schlauchboot (z.B. eins für Babys, die sind dann vielleicht 1m lang oder noch kleiner, oder sowas in der Art, Großen Schimmreifen Boden einbauen oder ähnliches) als Materialablage mitzunehmen?
> ...



Mir würde da son ein Schwimmring für ne Bierkiste einfallen, habe wir im Sommer zum Baden an ein Schlauchboot gehangen.

Könnte man bestimmt auch für ein Bellyboot benutzen und der Widerstand war auf jeden Fall am Schlauchboot relativ gering.


----------



## allegoric (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde hier eine Frage interessieren zum Belly-Boot.
> Macht es Sinn so ein sehr kleines Schlauchboot (z.B. eins für Babys, die sind dann vielleicht 1m lang oder noch kleiner, oder sowas in der Art, Großen Schimmreifen Boden einbauen oder ähnliches) als Materialablage mitzunehmen?
> ...



Das wäre mir viel zu viel Müll.Braucht man alles nicht.Wenn man ein Belly hat,da reicht eine Rute.Wechseln ist quatsch.Man kann eh nicht jede Rutenart mitn Belly effektiv nutzen. Das merkste schnell. Für Essen und Trinken reichen die Ablagen völlig aus.


----------



## Bobinger (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo zusammen,

war am letzten Wochenende das erste mal mit dem BB auf unserem See und muss sagen, dass es extrem Spaß macht. 
Fürs paddeln hab ich noch nicht die richtige Technik raus, bin nicht so zügig vorangekommen. Wie paddelt man denn richtig mit den Standardflossen von Outcast? 
Wenn ich paddle, also wie mit normalen Taucherflossen, dann wird das ein ziemliches Geplätscher, da ich das Wasser an die Oberfläche drücke.

Ein paar Bisse hatte ich auch, ist aber nichts hängen geblieben, die haben gleich wieder ausgelassen. 
Versucht hab ich einen Köderfisch quasi vertikal-geschleppt. 
Allerdings ist der Köder immer wieder am Grund hängen geblieben, da es an Stellen flacher wird wo ich es nicht vermutet hatte. 
Eigentlich interessante Stellen, die allerdings vom Ufer nicht leicht erreichbar sind. 

Schon allein aus diesem Grund wird jetzt das Echolot in Angriff genommen.Ich hab auch schon das Elite4 in der Standardversion in die nähere Auswahl einbezogen. Da werde ich noch ein paar Fragen in Echolotforum setzen. 

Für captain-sparrow: Weniger ist mehr. Obwohl ich über drei Stunden im Wasser war hatte ich nur das Nötigste dabei. Und es hat nichts gefehlt. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich statt der Vertikalrute mit der Baitcaster die kurze Spinnrute mitnehmen. Damit kann man (also zumindest ich) besser interessante Punkte anwerfen und den Köder aktiver führen. Eine zweite Rute brauche ich nicht. 
Etwas zum Trinken ist ok, die paar Stunden komme ich auch mal ohne was zum Essen aus. Vor allem nicht vergessen: alles was du in dich reinfüllst muss irgendwann wieder raus. Und dafür wirst du wohl oder übel das Boot verlassen müssen. 
Ein zusätzliches Boot mitzuschleppen halte ich für sinnlos, es ist genügend Platz im Stauraum hinter dem Sitz vorhanden. 
Vor allem sitzt du entgegen der Fahrtrichtung! Das Beiboot ist dir quasi beim Angeln immer im Weg. 

@ dreampike: unter einem Fischgalgen kann ich mir momentan nicht viel vorstellen. Man hängt die Fische einfach wieder ins Wasser? Eine Leine durch Kiemen und Maul oder einen Haken?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## dreampike (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo Bobinger, 
die Outcast-Flossen waren mir zu kurz, man hat kaum Vortrieb und rührt mehr im Wasser rum als sonstwas. Die meisten Taucherflossen haben zwar einen extrem guten Vortrieb, führen aber sehr schnell zu Muskelkater bzw. Beinkrämpfen. Optimal sind für mich die hier, die haben einen befriedigenden Vortrieb, ermüden aber die Beine nicht so schnell und man kann den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei paddeln:

http://www.pecheur.com/achat-palme-float-tube-jmc-467.html

Dank der Klickverschlüsse sind sie auch sehr schnell an- und auszuziehen.

Das mit dem Fischgalgen oder Stringer habe ich aus dem BB-Forum, ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, da mir bis jetzt Beim BB-Fischen alle Fische wieder aus den Händen geglitten sind. Es handelt sich um eine Schnur mit Plastikkarabinern dran, die man durch Maul und Kiemen zieht, da kann man bis zu 8 (tote!!!) Fische ins Wasser hängen. Nicht superoptimal, aber beim Ostseefischen mit vielen Dorschen kann das eine Lösung sein.
Gruß aus Ismaning, 
Wolfgang


----------



## allegoric (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Ich habe eine Neoprenwathose und sogenannten Geräteflossen von Angeldomäne, also nicht so wie es der Vorschreiber geschildert hat.
Das Problem ist bei mir, dass ich an der "neuen" Wathose hinten keine Steifelausziehlasche mehr habe und mir regelmäßig die Flossen von den Füßen rutschen. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf solche Flossen wie der Vorposter beschrieb ausweichen.

Das kann echt gefährlich werden, weil ohne Flossen = 0 Vortrieb. Ich hatte die immer durch ein Band gesichert, aber einfach die aufm Belly wieder anziehen ist nicht. Ich will es dieses Jahr auf dem Meer versuchen und da werde ich wohl oder übel neue Flossen dazukaufen. Vortrieb ist aber mit meinen ganz gut möglich.


----------



## captain-sparrow (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hallo
danke für die Antworten.
Hab mich zwischenzeitlich mal mit den bellys beschäftigt und da gibt es ja schon ein paar unterschiede. welches davon dann das beste ist, ist vielleicht eine andere Frage aber mit so einem kleinen Bug reicht der Stauraum auf jeden Fall.

Ist schon mal jemand mit diesen Katamaranausführungen unterwegs gewesen??

Sie sehen recht sicher aus, dürften dafür aber deutlich unhandlicher im Aufbau usw. sein.
Dafür hat man dann Ruder für den Vortrieb. Ist ja dann schon ein Zwischending zwischen Belly und Boot.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## donak (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Ist schon mal jemand mit diesen Katamaranausführungen unterwegs gewesen??
> 
> Sie sehen recht sicher aus, dürften dafür aber deutlich unhandlicher im Aufbau usw. sein.
> Dafür hat man dann Ruder für den Vortrieb. Ist ja dann schon ein Zwischending zwischen Belly und Boot.
> ...



Ich selber habe kein Belly Boot, schaue mich aber auch nach nem "fahrbaren" Untersatz um, weiss aber noch nicht genau in was für eine Richtung es geht. 

Mit Katamaranausführung, meinst du damit zum Beispiel den Pontoon Glider von der Angel-Domäne?

Die machen auf mich irgendwie den Eindruck windanfällig zu sein, oder täusche ich mich da?

Gruß Alex


----------



## captain-sparrow (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Ich meine sowas hier, da gibt es allerdings auch wieder verschiedenste Ausführungen (Größer bzw. Kleiner)

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/2591/1002894j.jpg


----------



## donak (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hmm, sieht auch sehr nett aus. Es gibt einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten, verdammt. *lach*


----------



## captain-sparrow (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hier noch mal ein ähnliches mit Paddeln. An beiden ist ein Elektromotor dran, das muss natürlich nicht sein.
Je nach Einsatz ginge es aber. Wahrscheinlich könnte man auch einen kleinen Benziner dran machen, je nach Gewässer.


----------



## captain-sparrow (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Hier mal eins ohne Elektromotor

http://www.rybolov.com/img/pipalBoat.jpg


----------



## captain-sparrow (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Und hier noch eins mal etwas kompakter
leider nur als Link
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=belly...&tbnw=252&ndsp=67&ved=1t:429,r:41,s:400,i:128


Vorteil und Nachteil dieser Boote???

So geht es natürlich auch:
http://www.summervillebassmasters.com/redneck_bass_boat.jpg

Gruß
Axel


----------



## ZanderSeifi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Jungs schaut mal bei Meerforellen-BellyBoot Angeln rein. Da hat einer ne voll geile ,simple und kostengünstige idee reingestellt wie man Paddel an jedem BB befestigt. Glaub ist gut auf dem Meer oder nem größeren See. Ist so ziemlich zum schluss mit Bildern drin.


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

Ich habe mir kurz vor Weihnachten ein Pontoonboot gegönnt.
Entschieden hatte ich mich für ein Colorado XT  - gebaut und vertrieben in den USA.
Preis war ok, auch mit Zoll Versand usw.
Testfahrt gab es noch keine.
Das Teil macht auf mich einen sehr soliden Eindruck und im Vergleich mit anderen Modellen anderer Firmen, die ich bei verschiedenen Händlern schon angeschaut habe hat es einige Gimmicks die mir sehr gefallen. Da wären z.B. ne großzügige Wanne für die Fliegenschnur zur linken (nur gut wenn Rechtshänder), ne ordendliche Verlegung für die Angerschnur, ein Netz zwischen Sitz und Pontons (wenn mal was runterfällt), große sinnvoll unterteilte Taschen, ein Bierhalter!
Probleme gibt es nur, wenn man mit sowas aufs Wasser will.

Vorweg: Das Problem konnte ich letztlich lösen.

Das Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt bei mir am Ort wollte keine Zulassung für das Vehikel erteilen. Das war zum Teil mein Fehler, denn: Ich hab für das Boot kein CE-Zertifikat.
Also sollte es als Floß eingeordnet werden, verbunden mit dem Betrieb ausschließlich mit Sondergenehmigung und Kosten von 50€ pro Tag.

Boote dieser Art sind wenig bekannt - auch bei unseren Freunden in grün.
Um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen wollte ich die Zulassung aber haben (kostet 18€), obwohl man sie "eigentlich" nicht braucht (da Muskelkraft betrieben, Schwimmhilfe, was auch immer).
Die Einordnung ist nicht eindeutig geregelt.

Also wenn ihr euch sowas zulegen wollt, achtet darauf, dass ihr ne Konformitätserklärung dazu bekommt - und zwar in deutscher Sprache. Und wenn nicht, dann könnt ihr euch bei mir melden, ich geb euch gern nen Tip, wo ihr es dann probieren solltet.

Hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256717 
hab ich ein Foto dazu und vor ein paar Tagen was dazu geschrieben.
Wie gesagt: Jetzt ist es "hochoffiziell" zugelassen.


----------



## david84 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot oder Belly-Boat?*

hallo
ich wollte mal fragen wie viel zoll auf so ein boot kommt.

lg david.
ich hoffe du liest das noch, da dein eintrag schon ne weile her ist


----------

